# First Time Build, Windows 10 Install issue



## DSinister (Jan 1, 2017)

I built my first computer. Seem to be having issues getting Windows 10 installed. I have tried so many different settings in the BIOS. I have booted from both the USB port and the SATA connected optical drive. It gets stuck on either the Gigabyte logo screen or the WIndows blue logo screen (no spinning dots). This is way over my own understanding and am really at a loss, any help would be tremendously appreciated.

MoBo: Gigabyte H170 D3HP
CPU: Intel i7 67ook
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 1060 Xtreme gaming
Ram: 32 GB Crucial Ballistix 2400mhz running at 2133
PSU: Cooler Master V650
m.2 Samsung EVO 850 250GB


----------



## BobbyTechknow (Jan 1, 2017)

Sorry for your troubles. Try taking a look at this YouTube video: 



 Around the 13 minute mark he'll show you how to create a ISO file and use it on a new build successfully. You've probably got all this squared away but sometimes it may help to reformat your USB and download the Windows file again. Either way, good luck and take a look at the linked YouTube video.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSinister (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for taking the time, Bobby. I reformatted and reinstalled the Windows ISO twice on the same USB stick and am currently setting up a separate USB stick. I figured I could give the original stick another try so I set BIOS back to default after disconnecting the optical drive (just in case). It is sitting on the blue Windows logo screen with a black background (no spinning wheels). Im gonna disconnect the usb keyboard and just walk away. 

I did let it go for an hour before to no avail, but computers can just be finicky sometimes. If it doesnt make it to the installer I guess I will give the other USB stick a try. Thanks again, Bobby.


----------



## BobbyTechknow (Jan 1, 2017)

DSinister said:


> Thanks for taking the time, Bobby. I reformatted and reinstalled the Windows ISO twice on the same USB stick and am currently setting up a separate USB stick. I figured I could give the original stick another try so I set BIOS back to default after disconnecting the optical drive (just in case). It is sitting on the blue Windows logo screen with a black background (no spinning wheels). Im gonna disconnect the usb keyboard and just walk away.
> 
> I did let it go for an hour before to no avail, but computers can just be finicky sometimes. If it doesnt make it to the installer I guess I will give the other USB stick a try. Thanks again, Bobby.


No problem. A little time away could set things right. Two more ideas before I head to bed. One, make sure you use the USB 2.0 slot and not the 3.0. Don't know why but I've heard it helps. Second, hopefully your bios will inform you that something isn't connected right. You never know.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

It appears you are attempting to install to a M2 type drive. Very often you need to select M2 in the bios since the M2 socket shares resources with another sata or esata socket. I cannot check the gigabyte support page for your board at the moment; gigabyte site is extremely slow at the moment. This should be outlined in your manual.


----------



## DSinister (Jan 1, 2017)

Persistence persistence persistence.

So i left it on the blue screen and went to sleep. Waking up it still didnt budge. I switched out the USB boot drive for the freshly installed one. I removed two of the sticks of ram just for gits and shiggles. The sucker finally worked. Installed Windows without any hindrances. Updated BIOS and installed all drivers but the two Ram sticks seem to put Windows into a permanent boot loop. Will have to do more digging and experimenting to see if I cant get all 32gb of ram going, but at least she is running and worse case scenario i will have to replace the ram. 

Thank you to both you guys for spending the time to try and assist.

D


----------

